# Hydraliner



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Anybody use the hydraliner system to do pipe lining??


----------



## jhrabosky (Feb 8, 2013)

Blacks plumbing in TX is using the system, Whispering Pines in NY is using their consumables, Underground Connections is purchasing a system along with O'Conner Plumbing in MD to name a few. Others are switching to there consumables do to pricing. Supposedly great tech support.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Cool


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Pretty nice system compared to some of them out there. Their guy that trains you knows his stuff. A little cheaper then some if the systems out there. I own several hammerhead machines and have been pretty happy with them.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey Bulldozer nice to see ya!
I heard the older pb30 machines where better than the new versions, ever hear that? I like hammerhead stuff they have pipe ramming and special moles that attach to a stuck HDD drill rod and a lot of other real cool underground stuff.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Mmmm. ... we bought the new pb-30 this year. I guess they have a model with an aluminum plate. We went with steel. We have close to 85 pulls on it and so far so good. We quoted a tric several years back and they wouldn't call us back with a price! So we went hammerhead. Now we have the pb 30 the hg-12 winch the 5058 rod machine and our shop built chain pullers. We are just getting into lining and our training on the hydra liner this week. We will keep you posted. Ward carter at tric is a great guy and very innovative. But his sales team let us down.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I will say something intresting to all the trenchless guys. A good friend of mine just did a bunch of 6-8 bursting in montana with the roddie unit. He was pretty impressed how that little machine pulled. Roddie is a bursting contractor and a definite asset to the trenchless market as well.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I just called them a couple weeks ago was thinking of getting the Roddie so I could do the occasional 8" line but then I went and bought a DW 920 HDD machine and 2 seesnakes. Now I will need a couple months to build reserves back up. And I really want a hg12 winch bad


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What's a roddie. I'm new to the trench less game. What's the winch you mentioned ??


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I was floored when he told me. But roddie is a pretty dynamic hands on guy. The winch is the hammerhead hg-12 pneumatic system. Its guided by a winch and hammers the bursting head. It does up to 12 Inch pipe.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

The roddie is a pipe bursting machine. Set up a little different then most of them as the size is smaller and pulls horizontal compared to vertical.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

We just got a pb-30 and hydraliner equipment burst up to 6" and line up to 12"


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow! You went all in! Hopefully you can keep it moving and make some good money!!!!! I'm actually starting our hydra-li ner training today. What do you think of their system so far? I'm new to lining and would love any positive or negative imput


----------

